# heyy :D



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Welcome! :]

I pretty new around here too.

I'm Mandi, 16. Born and raised around Arabs and Half Arabs. Don't show, just trail ride. Currently own an Appy/Arab mare and a Half Arab gelding.

Have fun around here!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! There's really not any limit on how many pictures per post  Your horses are really nice, are those pictures from a show?


----------



## ikea&lt;3 (Jun 8, 2007)

heyy .. 

thanks yeah those photos are form shows .. except for the first one of ikea.. that was at poiny club last week haha ..

everyone seems really nice on here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Heyy

Kayla it's alex- so hi  
Welcome to the forum.........How's ikea & sym?


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

hello  your horses are very nice :!:


----------



## ikea&lt;3 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey 

thanks for saying my horrses are nicee hehe 

heyy alex.. ikea and sym are goood  hows sary ??


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------

